# Proof Our Strike Worked - look at video Uber just placed on your app!



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.

What does that tell you?

Uber is now kissing our asses! (with cheap words only, no change in pay).

If our Strike did not have an impact, why would they make such a video?

They are scared of us now.

They want to kiss our asses so that we calm down with our demands.

DON'T calm down......our push is working!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


What video?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> What video?


 Open your driver app.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

They have billions of dollars now, can spend money on anything they want. They will splurge, purge, go decadent on everything but driver pay. I am watching CNBC, watch how they dodge all pay to driver questions, they actually squirm when it gets mentioned. They talk about overpayment to drivers, we all know that was sign up bonuses, but the bonehead reporters don't know that. They talk about better utilization, make drivers busier, losing money. F Uber!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Disagree.
This Uber video is much like the BS email Lyft sent pax after their IPO stating how they couldn't do it without their drivers.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Open your driver app.


Did, no video. Perhaps someone can post said video?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


I don't have the app, is this the video?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

The video is horrible. And they expect me to show it to riders.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Too bad you can’t cash in warm fuzzies.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

XPG said:


> The video is horrible. And they expect me to show it to riders.


Uber arrogance. Rob drivers blind, then expect them to allow themselves to be further used to promote uber.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

The video is funny and cute. Probably not the same feeling for the people who actually drive.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Too bad you can't cash in warm fuzzies.


?


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Disagree.
> This Uber video is much like the BS email Lyft sent pax after their IPO stating how they couldn't do it without their drivers.


You meant you AGREE because this video said the same thing as Lyft video.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> You meant you AGREE because this video said the same thing as Lyft video.


No, I am able to make my point w/o being told what I meant.
Uber is not kissing drivers asses.
I absolutely disagree when they say they appreciate drivers.
Uber appreciates no one & certainly isn't afraid of drivers who can't unify & therefore the strike wasn't as effective as your post suggests.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


All Uber has is the driver who gives their car, maintenance, depreciation and gas and labor to Uber and Uber keeps what it wants and pays you what it wants. Leave the house spend a half hour on a ride and earn $2.50 on a ride before deductions.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

IR12 said:


> No, I am able to make my point w/o being told what I meant.
> Uber is not kissing drivers asses.
> I absolutely disagree when they say they appreciate drivers.
> Uber appreciates no one & certainly isn't afraid of drivers who can't unify & therefore the strike wasn't as effective as your post suggests.


Of course Uber doesn't give a poop about drivers.....they ONLY MAKE IT SEEMS like they do in the video.

Why would they even make that video if the Strike and bad publicity had no effect on them?

The video is the CHEAPEST WAY to try and appease drivers. Talk is cheap, right?

If drivers back down, then Uber will continue frisking drivers.

Don't back down!

Stage more Strikes. Get more bad publicity!

Eventually, it will hurt their bottom line and they will give in to at least some of our demands.



UberDerrick said:


> Of course Uber doesn't give a poop about drivers.....they ONLY MAKE IT SEEMS like they do in the video.
> 
> Why would they even make that video if the Strike and bad publicity had no effect on them?
> 
> ...


Here's another way to get bad publicity I saw on the news today:

Someone did a study that found back seats of Uber cars have more germs than a toilet seat!

Now, that will scare riders from going Uber, right?

Less riders, less money for Uber (sure, less money for drivers too).


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Uber will piss away their new money on lawyers

Don't forget that they are in deep dodo in many US cities and abroad. 
This is going to be funny to watch....


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Uber will piss away their new money on lawyers
> 
> Don't forget that they are in deep dodo in many US cities and abroad.
> This is going to be funny to watch....


So it'll be business as usual.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Uber will piss away their new money on lawyers
> 
> Don't forget that they are in deep dodo in many US cities and abroad.
> This is going to be funny to watch....


How and for what exactly?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Rejoice and reload your weapons. Uber trolls can't sell during restricted period and they're suffering slowly as they watch the stock drop point by point. This war just began.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I opened, I saw and I deleted, F Uber


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Tells me they know people like you are easily swayed with "gratitude".
Hell, I didn't even blink in their direction positively for their pathetic less than ten cents a ride 500.00

Eff them and their pathetic show of gratitude.

We
Want
MONEY


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Khosrowshahi treats drivers like little children ? to be ignored.
He's dangling his car keys ? and jingling them
To make the baby driver smile and clap ?

Basically the exact reaction he expected, and got, from @UberDerrick


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Tells me they know people like you are easily swayed with "gratitude".
> Hell, I didn't even blink in their direction positively for their pathetic less than ten cents a ride 500.00
> 
> Eff them and their pathetic show of gratitude.
> ...


Who said I was swayed?

That was precisely why I alerted everyone to

1) NOT fall for their lies.
2) Continue protesting and Striking

They ARE affected by our efforts.

Our Strike is working!

Today, they sent out video to TRY and get us to back down by kissing our asses.

Tomorrow they must and will increase our pay.....IF we continue to stage Strikes and bring them bad publicity.



RabbleRouser said:


> Khosrowshahi treats drivers like little children ? to be ignored.
> He's dangling his car keys ? and jingling them
> To make the baby driver smile and clap ?
> 
> Basically the exact reaction he expected, and got, from @UberDerrick


Man, you are a dense idiot!

Can you read English?

I alerted you to the video to tell you NOT to fall for their lies!

They are trying to get us to back down by kissing our asses.

But talk is cheap! They STILL do not increase our pay.

I told you to NOT back down.

I told you, DON'T fall for their lies.

CONTINUE to Strike and give them bad publicity.

Now do you understand my original point?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Who said I was swayed?
> 
> That was precisely why I alerted everyone to
> 
> ...


Dude, expect a decrease in driver earnings and less incentives.
Cry all u like
Thousands of newbies are ready to replace your low skill low wage butt at the flick of an algorithm bit


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Dude, expect a decrease in driver earnings and less incentives.
> Cry all u like
> Thousands of newbies are ready to replace your low skill low wage butt at the flick of an algorithm bit


You're right, Uber will hire more rapist, gang bangers and drug dealers.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You're right, Uber will hire more rapist, gang bangers and drug dealers.


As if Uber didn't have enough felons driving now


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> As if Uber didn't have enough felons driving now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


You mean stroking us? Because the only kissing that counts is my pocket, and that did not change.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


That is equivalent of "Thanks for the ride, I'll make sure I give you 5*s"


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> You mean stroking us? Because the only kissing that counts is my pocket, and that did not change.


Yeah but that's what they were hoping......spend the least to gain the most.

Well, it ain't working for them.

We won.

We caused their stock to go down.

Now, if they want it to go up then they must pay us more, not just kiss our asses.

Or we will Strike again!


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Uber has a major image problem and they do not give a damn. They are completely oblivious to anything that happens in the real world. This is typical Silicon Valley arrogance and hubris. I wonder how that will end up for them?


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Uber will piss away their new money on lawyers
> 
> Don't forget that they are in deep dodo in many US cities and abroad.
> This is going to be funny to watch....


That is the whole point of Striking.

Make Uber look so bad, no one wants to invest with them.

Then, they crawl to us drivers and suck our d### to get us to help them.

Then we'll tell them, "Increase our pay or you will die!"


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


IN Vegas, I also got an email today asking me if I was going to drive for EDC next weekend. They have never done that before. This is one of the largest events of the year.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> IN Vegas, I also got an email today asking me if I was going to drive for EDC next weekend. They have never done that before. This is one of the largest events of the year.


Say, no.....unless they raise our pay.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> IN Vegas, I also got an email today asking me if I was going to drive for EDC next weekend. They have never done that before. This is one of the largest events of the year.


Tell Uber yes, but add that you're cutting out the middleman.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> Uber has a major image problem and they do not give a damn. They are completely oblivious to anything that happens in the real world. This is typical Silicon Valley arrogance and hubris. I wonder how that will end up for them?


They must and will give a damn now.!

Money talks, bullshit walks.

Their Stock went from $45 a share down to $41.60 and falling....on the first day of trading.

Very bad sign for a new IPO.

Uber WILL DIE!


----------



## PAXATTAX (Jun 24, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> As if Uber didn't have enough felons driving now


UGH!!!! WTF MAN!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Stop trolling!


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Stop trolling!
> 
> View attachment 319267


You must work for Uber Corporate.

Well, you guys lost today.

Drivers won!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


cant help but lol. I was yelling at the sky the other day to stop raining and the rain soon stopped. I must of caused it. I think i'll scream at the sky again the next time it rains to stop the rain again!

You do realize promotional videos are usually in the makings weeks if not planned months ahead. they are proactive rather than reactionary.



UberDerrick said:


> You must work for Uber Corporate.
> 
> Well, you guys lost today.
> 
> Drivers won!


Nice, what did you win?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

The video is showing uber's future profit center, data collection and aggregation. Ride hailing is and will continue to be its side gig.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Mos of you should just q


----------



## PAXATTAX (Jun 24, 2018)

dauction said:


> Mos of you should just q


You're a poet and don't know it.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Most of you should just quit ... Seriously ...You hate Uber why are you driving ?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

dauction said:


> Most of you should just quit ... Seriously ...You hate Uber why are you driving ?


logic are not permitted here


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Rejoice and reload your weapons. Uber trolls can't sell during restricted period and they're suffering slowly as they watch the stock drop point by point. This war just began.


We drivers are on a roll .....double down and fight harder!

Bring Uber's house down.

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire.
We don't need no water, let the mother ****er burn!

Burn, mother ****er.....burn!!!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


I agree.

The success of this strike should motivate the drivers to push even HARDER for good pay and treatment by these scumbag companies.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

dauction said:


> Most of you should just quit ... Seriously ...You hate Uber why are you driving ?


Why?

Because life is not worth living if you see a wrong and not do something about it.

I am an HR Manager making 6 figures. I have an MBA with a 3.89 GPA.

I don't need to drive but do so to understand the plight of workers.

"Never criticize a man until you have walked in his shoes for a thousand miles".


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

dauction said:


> Most of you should just quit ... Seriously ...You hate Uber why are you driving ?


Nah just going to enjoy watching trolls suffer as they see their bounty evaporate without being able to sell restricted stocks. There's justice after all. 
IPO embarrassing


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I agree.
> 
> The success of this strike should motivate the drivers to push even HARDER for good pay and treatment by these scumbag companies.


Yep, let today's corporations know:

They exist to serve everyone in society, NOT to harm the mass in order to serve only a few.

If they do, we workers will collapse them!


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> Of course Uber doesn't give a poop about drivers.....they ONLY MAKE IT SEEMS like they do in the video.
> 
> Why would they even make that video if the Strike and bad publicity had no effect on them?
> 
> ...


No it won't.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Twin said:


> No it won't.


It already did.

Opening Uber stock :$45 per share.

Now: $41.60

AND FALLING!

Money talks, bullshit walks!!!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> Why?
> 
> Because life is not worth living if you see a wrong and not do something about it.


Omegalulz, what did you do when:

1) you buy groceries, the produces made possible with exploitative cheap labor, toxic pesticides , and devastating environmental impact
2) you buy clothes, made possible by again cheap labor and that of which consumed 2,700 liters of water for 1 T-Shirt while people die of thirst
3) you made the purchase of your phone manufactured and assembled by again cheap and exploited labor, including child labor , etc

among a countless of 'wrongs' that you participate on a daily basis.

Did you let the companies that produce the goods and services you consume on a daily basis know that you will "collapse" them every time you buy food,drive,shop, etc ?

What, don't tell me you didn't know these things deep down. Do you go out and protest them all? Or do you only choose the ones that is beneficial to yourself? Even the act of owning and driving the car can be seen as 'wrong' from a certain perspective.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> It already did.
> 
> Opening Uber stock :$45 per share.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about riders not taking Uber because of germs. These riders are only care about their cheap rides.

Uber stock opened at $42 per share.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

After watching the video I feel different about Uber. Hate them more!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> Why?
> 
> Because life is not worth living if you see a wrong and not do something about it.
> 
> ...


The "wrong" is that there are too many drivers..Please Take your MBA and get off our Field of Play..that will give at least a handful of rides to other drivers that do this for a Living ..How's that for righting a wrong


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Omegalulz, what did you do when:
> 
> 1) you buy groceries, the produces made possible with exploitative labor, toxic pesticides , and devastating environmental impact
> 2) you buy clothes, made possible by again cheap labor and that of which consumed 2,700 liters of water for 1 T-Shirt while people die of thirst
> ...


That is why I own a Tesla.

That is why I buy free range chicken from local farmers.

That is why I don't buy clothes made in China.

If I know about a wrong, I will do my best to fix it or at least not contribute to it.

Sure everything is wrong in today's world in some way.

But to oppress workers will eventually lead to bloodshed.

Look at history and see for yourself.

How do you think Communism came about?

What do you think was the reason for revolutions where many people are killed?

How do you think the Vietnam War began?

It's easier to nip unfair situations early than to let it fester.

Once it becomes bad enough, the only result is bloodshed.

The human race had been through this before.

You don't need to look far back to see it.

It is happening right now with Uber, Lyft, and other corporate giants that have devastated our standard of living, not to mention our environment.

I don't know about you, but I try to live a life of purpose and fairness.

If I see wrong, I will try to fix it.



dauction said:


> The "wrong" is that there are too many drivers..Please Take your MBA and get off out Field of Play..that will give at least aa handful of rides to other drivers that do this for a Living ..How's that for righting a wrong


Wrong!

Full time drivers don't have the time nor the education and knowledge to fight Uber.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> You must work for Uber Corporate.
> 
> Well, you guys lost today.
> 
> Drivers won!


The fall back position of the soft minded 
When in over his head SHOUT
Corp Shill!!! SHILL !!!SHILL !!!!

fact is drivers will soon experience a reduction of earnings and elimination of incentives. Who won?

No one


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> That is why I own a Tesla.
> 
> That is why I buy free range chicken from local farmers.
> 
> ...


and this is also why you don't drive for Uber... oh wait... Why didn't you take your own advice on this one again?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

_"As we (Uber) aims to reduce driver incentives to improve our financial performance, we expect driver dissatisfaction will generally increase," the company said. It also noted that as it continues to invest in self-driving cars, "it may add to driver dissatisfaction over time, as it may reduce the need for drivers."_


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> That is why I own a Tesla.
> 
> That is why I buy free range chicken from local farmers.
> 
> ...


Pathetic ..you have no clue what you are talking about . Let me educate you.

YOU LEAVE UBER that means someone else gets those rides.. you'd be RIGHTING a WRONG ...take your MBA and go away


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> Uber is now kissing our asses! If our Strike did not have an impact, why would they make such a video? They are scared of us now.


Gee golly whiz, a video. Better than a badge! Let's strike once-a-day so we can add to our video collection!


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

dauction said:


> Pathetic ..you have no clue what you are talking about . Let me educate you.
> 
> YOU LEAVE UBER that means someone else gets those rides.. you'd be RIGHTING a WRONG ...take your MBA and go away


Let me educate you on your shortsighted thinking.

I leave Uber so someone else can take my ride. Good, right?

Wrong!

Uber continues to oppress that someone else because you are too poor to stop and fight back.

You keep driving and not fight back.

Eventually, Uber will replace drivers with Uber Driverless cars (they ALREADY said they will).

Drivers will be without Uber job.

Drivers go hungry.

You can't see beyond today, can you?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> Here's another way to get bad publicity I saw on the news today: Someone did a study that found back seats of Uber cars have more germs than a toilet seat! Now, that will scare riders from going Uber, right?


What's are the other options for the rider? Longer waits for a stinky cab driver who charges higher fares and contains more germs then the Uber car? Public bus loaded with deranged druggies and mentally unhinged whack jobs? Right!


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> What's are the other options for the rider? Longer waits for a stinky cab driver who charges higher fares and contains more germs then the Uber car? Public bus loaded with deranged druggies and mentally unhinged whack jobs? Right!


True but you don't see that in the news, do you?

Nope, all you see now is Uber did bad here and Uber did bad there.

It doesn't have to be entirely true.

It just has to work!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> True but you don't see that in the news, do you?


Stinky cab drivers and rolling mental institutions known as the public bus system are beyond news. It's a well known fact.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Seriously?



No Prisoners said:


> Rejoice and reload your weapons. Uber trolls can't sell during restricted period and they're suffering slowly as they watch the stock drop point by point. This war just began.


Lawsuits are on the way for, slanderous accusations, about Uber.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

This


Uber's Guber said:


> Stinky cab drivers and rolling mental institutions known as the public bus system are beyond news. It's a well known fact.


This was the ultimate in public bus rolling mental institution films back in the day


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeysMama (Apr 13, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Disagree.
> This Uber video is much like the BS email Lyft sent pax after their IPO stating how they couldn't do it without their drivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


I thought it was depressing when it told me how many sunrises I'd driven through. I should've been sleeping...


----------



## JoeysMama (Apr 13, 2019)

I saw that dumb ass video and I also noticed tonight Uber clipped 50% of what riders paid. I did 2 rides tonight. Pick up was Westbury/Carle Place, drop off was Roslyn. I ended up with $6.00 and change for each fare. two rides and I made $12.00.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RabbleRouser said:


> The fall back position of the soft minded
> When in over his head SHOUT
> Corp Shill!!! SHILL !!!SHILL !!!!
> 
> ...


"will soon"?

So you're in a market where that hasn't already happened?


----------



## JoeysMama (Apr 13, 2019)

JoeysMama said:


> I saw that dumb ass video and I also noticed tonight Uber clipped 50% of what riders paid. I did 2 rides tonight. Pick up was Westbury/Carle Place, drop off was Roslyn. I ended up with $6.00 and change for each fare. two rides and I made $12.00.


Oh and they can keep that stupid video. All the money they placed in their budget on that useless video they should of spent on giving us what belongs to us anyway - our car, our gas that should be our money!!!! To keep 50% is totally ludicrous.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


I initially ignored the notification they sent me about the video and didn't look at it, but then I watched it after reading your post and wish I didn't - it thoroughly pissed me off, coming across like we're old friends or something. I stopped driving with them but they still tacked on the time that I haven't been driving and mentioned the sum as the amount of time I've been driving to make it look longer than it was, which I'm sure is a tactic they use to fluff the driver retention rate (that's already hilariously and alarmingly low) for their, now, publicly available filings. A -_- holes.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

kc2018 said:


> IN Vegas, I also got an email today asking me if I was going to drive for EDC next weekend. They have never done that before. This is one of the largest events of the year.


Huh? Uber has sent that email to drivers every year, prior to EDC weekend.


----------



## LegUp (Feb 4, 2018)

On YouTube, searching Uber Lyft, the first 65 or so videos are about the strike with a few about other things all critical. But what will the effect be? How many low wage workers are there in general? Knowing that being a dishwasher doesn't get you into the middle class doesn't stop people who need the work from applying. There are too many desperate people. The problem isn't the rideshare companies exploiting them. It's the bigger system. You want to strike? Have a French style general wildcat strike. You all are too well behaved. Uber and lift are worms on the rumps of society. Simple entrepreneurs. Simple exploiters. They take advantage of the conditions which prevail. We should be fighting for universal healthcare coverage and an end to privatization of essential services, schools, pensions and whatelse. Uber and Lyft are a symptom and not bad ideas in and of themselves. We suffer because out societies are crumbling.


----------



## Rav7500 (Dec 16, 2018)

For the strike to be effective it should be continued with follow up protest. We should effectively agree that all drivers should take the same day off every week or everyone not driving from 5pm to 7pm every weekday. Then if this is accomplished you will get noticed.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

As far as the video. They shorted me about 100 five star ratings. I guess they don't even know my driving record. Sort of like when someone calls you by the wrong name. They are trying to be friendly but it falls flat.

Speaking of that, I don't think anyone can argue that their IPO fell flat on it's debut. It's embarrassing, but these are not business people. They have a good idea and no clue how to make a profit. Typical nerd mentality. 

.


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

What kind if clueless banter is this? 
In order for any strike to be effective, the individual and/or collective has to reject the agreement/contract/terms of use...etc. If you read the contract, and disagreed with it, yet still tapped/clicked “I AGREE”, how is anyone with a shred of common sense supposed to take any ‘strike’ action seriously? 

In order to strike, you must reject the next contract / agreement or addendum. If others agree to it, that’s their problem. Why is that so difficult to understand?


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Someone did a study that found back seats of Uber cars have more germs than a toilet seat!


Cuz toilet seats don't have much germs. Seat is mostly touched by bare thighs. That have been protected inside yr clean pants. The poo goes in the water. They just sound germy to peoples' magical thinking, as if because toilet is associated with poop, & therefore germs, the seat must be the standard for things with lots of germs. I'd expect the car or kitchen to have way more germs than a toilet seat. But that's just my biased expectation. Idk any better than the rest of you. I won't read the article cuz it sounds boring.



Judgeetox said:


> What kind if clueless banter is this?
> In order for any strike to be effective, the individual and/or collective has to reject the agreement/contract/terms of use...etc. If you read the contract, and disagreed with it, yet still tapped/clicked "I AGREE", how is anyone with a shred of common sense supposed to take any 'strike' action seriously?
> 
> In order to strike, you must reject the next contract / agreement or addendum. If others agree to it, that's their problem. Why is that so difficult to understand?


So what ur sayint is: some people drive Uber(those that agreed) & others don't/won't (those who didn't agree). Sounds like what's _been_ going on.
Wow, practical solutions


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

treesweets dancer said:


> So what ur sayint is: some people drive Uber(those that agreed) & others don't/won't (those who didn't agree). Sounds like what's _been_ going on.
> Wow, practical solutions


It's the only solution you have. Uber offers you a contract, terms of use, and rates. If they're not acceptable to you, why are you agreeing to them? A much more effective approach is to refuse.

I suggested this back when the POOL addendum was added to the contract. Yet people still agreed to the terms and went on suggesting strike action against a contract they already agreed to. Yes, ridiculous then, ridiculous now.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

Judgeetox said:


> It's the only solution you have. Uber offers you a contract, terms of use, and rates. If they're not acceptable to you, why are you agreeing to them? A much more effective approach is to refuse.


So you aren't a driver, but ur here?
Over 6 BILLION people have refused to agree to Uber's terms around the world. Powerful action. Great results. Thank you people for not agreeing to the terms.

Lock her up



Judgeetox said:


> If you read the contract, and disagreed with it, yet still tapped/clicked "I AGREE",


then you are still working for an income. If you didn't agree, you are apparently doing something else for an income now. Damn, I'm not a child mining for minerals to make computer batteries. Is my refusal to do that work helping them, or hurting the businesses contracting that labor? Over 6 BILLION people have joined me in not agreeing to do that work. Is it helping?


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

treesweets dancer said:


> So you aren't a driver, but ur here?
> Over 6 BILLION people have refused to agree to Uber's terms around the world. Powerful action. Great results. Thank you people for not agreeing to the terms.
> 
> Lock her up
> ...


...yet if you wanted to mine batteries and they offer you $0.20 an hour to do it, with shitty conditions, you would still follow your dream to work in a mine?

Interesting you bring this up, since the rare earth minerals in the USA were mined completely out of the east and west decades ago...by people who did not agree to child labour and crap working conditions. The fact that many are complacent with what's going on in the 3rd world and still consuming what they offer is another conversation altogether.

I'm suggesting what would be a more effective vehicle for change. Obviously campaigning to strike/stop work is not effective in the state of the gig economy. Simply put, it's an APP, not employment. If enough of you used that collective grey matter and refused their offer of compensation because it's not suitable, Uber would be forced to change. And quickly. I don't think 1930s strike tactics are going to work on a digitally based corporation.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Judgeetox said:


> What kind if clueless banter is this?
> In order for any strike to be effective, the individual and/or collective has to reject the agreement/contract/terms of use...etc. If you read the contract, and disagreed with it, yet still tapped/clicked "I AGREE", how is anyone with a shred of common sense supposed to take any 'strike' action seriously?
> 
> In order to strike, you must reject the next contract / agreement or addendum. If others agree to it, that's their problem. Why is that so difficult to understand?


The pay keeps going lower. Due to that, the cars will get crappier and the only drivers left will be those who cannot find work anywhere else.

This strike made national news. It mattered. We will certainly do it again.

The drivers run the show. Period. WE need to claim our power, not bend over and take whatever is given.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

If our cars don't roll, there is no Uber/Lyft or any rideshare business. It's up to us to see how we handle this. 

That's why unions have power. That's why they brought the coal companies to yield decades ago. Only we don't have to worry about hired Pinkertons cracking our heads.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> How and for what exactly?


There are multiple cities, in the US and abroad that are in the process of forcing a minimim wage/employee standard. That will kill Ubers program.

In addition, the arbitration scam is slowly being dismantled. More and more suits are making it past arbitration and being certified in the courts. Scary for investors!

Coming up this summer...... Over 800 videos will be released the the AG for Colorado, of drivers taking minors. Uber is already on probation in Colorado, as a result of the minor issue.

Bottom line is that U/L are on thin ice here and abroad.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber’s version of a porn flick.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Typical male behavior, trying to kiss are ass' after the fact. Losers !!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Hope you're being sarcastic


----------



## Uberweekenddude (Mar 4, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Screw the kind words, with higher gas, more drivers, and short rides, they can keep their kind words. Been doing this gig parttime for 3 years and it's getting worse people. No more surges, the holidays use to bring drivers large fares, that's done. So we work for $14 an hour maximum after gas and wear and tear. So maybe take home $12 an hour. Screw this gig, it's over, dont drive, not worth it


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

If you think that video was made to kiss our ass after a strike that was about as big of a splash as Geraldo and Al Capon's vault you need to get out more. Tons of big companies make cheesy as we appreciate you videos or emails. If anything its aim would be to impress investors. And I don't know about calling it "our" strike but what ever you got to tell yourself.



UberDerrick said:


> Of course Uber doesn't give a poop about drivers.....they ONLY MAKE IT SEEMS like they do in the video.
> 
> Why would they even make that video if the Strike and bad publicity had no effect on them?
> 
> ...


Wow really more germs! Of course there are more germs but are there more unhealthy germs then a toilet seat. Are uber seats magical? do they somehow attract germs that bus, airplane or trolly seats don't? taxi back seats are clean because no one sits on them. Go destroy something else. When the romance of your 1920's rhetoric turns into the oppressive reality of North Korea let the memory these days keep you warm as you freeze to death.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


That videos was probably in the makes for the last 3 months


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Time to strike again. It definitely worked.



UberDerrick said:


> Of course Uber doesn't give a poop about drivers.....they ONLY MAKE IT SEEMS like they do in the video.
> 
> Why would they even make that video if the Strike and bad publicity had no effect on them?
> 
> ...


Time to strike again immediately


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


You are living in a fantasy land. Those videos were planned, produced, and distributed way before the "strike".


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Yulli Yung said:


> You are living in a fantasy land. Those videos were planned, produced, and distributed way before the "strike".


Doesn't matter about the video. Forget that. Uber and Lyft are both extremely vulnerable as their losses mount any kind of disruption that causes any kind of worry or deeper losses is a victory for drivers and another bad sign for Uber/Lyft and their stock price. I'm very proud of everyone who took part in the strike and sacrificed to make a difference. Let's do it again.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Doesn't matter about the video. Forget that. Uber and Lyft are both extremely vulnerable as their losses mount any kind of disruption that causes any kind of worry or deeper losses is a victory for drivers and another bad sign for Uber/Lyft and their stock price. I'm very proud of everyone who took part in the strike and sacrificed to make a difference. Let's do it again.


They aren't anymore vulnerable then they were or ever have been. Maybe Lyft I mean they can't even spell. The only thing vulnerable is the the small group of drivers and the outside agitator's agenda. The big social media blitz didn't do much but fool a few of the same people that fall for Nigerian wire scams and and think Bill Gates is really giving them a million dollars.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

DirtyRead said:


> They aren't anymore vulnerable then they were or ever have been. Maybe Lyft I mean they can't even spell. The only thing vulnerable is the the small group of drivers and the outside agitator's agenda. The big social media blitz didn't do much but fool a few of the same people that fall for Nigerian wire scams and and think Bill Gates is really giving them a million dollars.


Sure they are. Uber and Lyft didn't want to go public. They're both losing big money every quarter. Investors stopped investing in them as a private company so going public became their only option to raise some more funds. That shows how much more vulnerable they've become and their early stock failure backs that up. Any disruption hurts their stock.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Sure they are. Uber and Lyft didn't want to go public. They're both losing big money every quarter. Investors stopped investing in them as a private company so going public became their only option to raise some more funds. That shows how much more vulnerable they've become and their early stock failure backs that up. Any disruption hurts their stock.


If that's how you see it Okay. How I see it the founders never wanted to go public but the investors did. Now they have a chance at ownership in a business that produces boat loads of cash and can do so indefinitely. The lower the stock cost the better for them. That allows them to purchase more for less and keep undesirable stock holders from buying stock and muddy up the rich boy club. Once they have staked their share the whole thing becomes a stable as a hunk of marble. If I am wrong I am wrong but try thinking about it with out emotion or rhetoric pumping through your veins.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Hopindrew said:


> Doesn't matter about the video. Forget that. Uber and Lyft are both extremely vulnerable as their losses mount any kind of disruption that causes any kind of worry or deeper losses is a victory for drivers and another bad sign for Uber/Lyft and their stock price. I'm very proud of everyone who took part in the strike and sacrificed to make a difference. Let's do it again.


Has any one else noticed that it is always "new members" who make these kind of post.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

DirtyRead said:


> If that's how you see it Okay. How I see it the founders never wanted to go public but the investors did. Now they have a chance at ownership in a business that produces boat loads of cash and can do so indefinitely. The lower the stock cost the better for them. That allows them to purchase more for less and keep undesirable stock holders from buying stock and muddy up the rich boy club. Once they have staked their share the whole thing becomes a stable as a hunk of marble. If I am wrong I am wrong but try thinking about it with out emotion or rhetoric pumping through your veins.


Well the one who's showing emotion here is clearly you? You can't deny my facts. My facts are solid. And your wrong "boatloads of cash" is false and facts show your wrong. Uber and Lyft are spending many more boatloads of cash than the boatloads they're bringing in. It's simple they don't charge enough for a ride to earn a profit. Facts aren't rhetoric. Facts are the truth. Hard to deal with huh.



Yulli Yung said:


> Has any one else noticed that it is always "new members" who make these kind of post.
> [/





Yulli Yung said:


> Has any one else noticed that it is always "new members" who make these kind of post.


theres a quality comeback. That's all you got. That's a meaningless statement. Don't waste my time with childish crap.



Yulli Yung said:


> Has any one else noticed that it is always "new members" who make these kind of post.


That's intelligent.

Market hasn't even opened yet and Uber is already down over five percent today.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

DirtyRead said:


> They aren't anymore vulnerable then they were or ever have been. Maybe Lyft I mean they can't even spell. The only thing vulnerable is the the small group of drivers and the outside agitator's agenda. The big social media blitz didn't do much but fool a few of the same people that fall for Nigerian wire scams and and think Bill Gates is really giving them a million dollars.


Yesterday, The Wall Street Journal did an article on Uber's driver retention problem. It said over 60% of drivers quit by 6 months. It's over 70% for women drivers.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> Yesterday, The Wall Street Journal did an article on Uber's driver retention problem. It said over 60% of drivers quit by 6 months. It's over 70% for women drivers.


The Wall Steert Journal? "_The_" Wall Street Journal? Cool! Not sure what that has to do with anything or how somebody quits Uber male or female but okay. Was that the print edition or the online?



Hopindrew said:


> Well the one who's showing emotion here is clearly you? You can't deny my facts. My facts are solid. And your wrong "boatloads of cash" is false and facts show your wrong. Uber and Lyft are spending many more boatloads of cash than the boatloads they're bringing in. It's simple they don't charge enough for a ride to earn a profit. Facts aren't rhetoric. Facts are the truth. Hard to deal with huh.
> 
> 
> theres a quality comeback. That's all you got. That's a meaningless statement. Don't waste my time with childish crap.
> ...


I am sorry for such a late reply I was distracted looking for the facts you mentioned and then I got bored. Then I used some of that money I am not making and bought a new hammer and some nails. Then I oh never mind you wouldn't understand. It was outside the house.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> They have billions of dollars now, can spend money on anything they want. They will splurge, purge, go decadent on everything but driver pay. I am watching CNBC, watch how they dodge all pay to driver questions, they actually squirm when it gets mentioned. They talk about overpayment to drivers, we all know that was sign up bonuses, but the bonehead reporters don't know that. They talk about better utilization, make drivers busier, losing money. F Uber!


Right now as I type they have a PR team thinking up ways to deceive the drivers into thinking they give a shit about us.


----------



## GritMillstone (Mar 14, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Of course Uber doesn't give a poop about drivers.....they ONLY MAKE IT SEEMS like they do in the video.
> 
> Why would they even make that video if the Strike and bad publicity had no effect on them?
> 
> ...


Taxi seats, restaurant, park bench, ebike,
bus, train etc..but uber are dirtiest?
Bollox


----------



## Getyourlife (Feb 21, 2016)

It’s embarrassing. Just like the details of how many trips the driver has taken & how long they have been driving for FUBER.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

DirtyRead said:


> The Wall Steert Journal? "_The_" Wall Street Journal? Cool! Not sure what that has to do with anything or how somebody quits Uber male or female but okay. Was that the print edition or the online?
> 
> 
> I am sorry for such a late reply I was distracted looking for the facts you mentioned and then I got bored. Then I used some of that money I am not making and bought a new hammer and some nails. Then I oh never mind you wouldn't understand. It was outside the house.


Meaningless dribble. Don't waste my time on childish meaningless dribble.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


I didn't get a video 

Why doesn't uber love me?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


No raise.

No union.

No employee status.

But you think a new video proves Uber suddenly cares?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Meaningless dribble. Don't waste my time on childish meaningless dribble.


of course you have so much driving to do. I wouldn't dream of wasting your time. Facts? nonsense no time for facts



UberDerrick said:


> The video showed how much they appreciate drivers and how we helped changed the world.
> 
> What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Wait who is we? Show me a screen shot of some of your rides.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

kc2018 said:


> Yesterday, The Wall Street Journal did an article on Uber's driver retention problem. It said over 60% of drivers quit by 6 months. It's over 70% for women drivers.


------------------
I'd like to see that article. Can you post?


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------
> I'd like to see that article. Can you post?


https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-a...st-of-finding-and-keeping-drivers-11557673863
behind paywall, though


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

kc2018 said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-a...st-of-finding-and-keeping-drivers-11557673863
> behind paywall, though


If drivers were paid fairly, there would not be such a turn over, as we all know. I wonder how many drivers are still registered but drive little or none.
I read some where the following -- Uber 3.9 million drivers & Lyft 1.1 million drivers, worldwide. I wonder how many are really still driving but are just meaningless numbers on the rooster.


*Uber and Lyft Face Hurdle of Finding and Keeping Drivers*

Date: May 13, 2019
Source: Wall Street Journal
Now that Uber Technologies Inc. and Lyft Inc. are trading on public markets, the ride-hailing companies are under pressure to achieve years of rapid growth.

First they will have to figure out how to hang onto drivers like Carl Wagoner, a Lexington, Ky., minister and potter who last summer drove for Uber to earn extra cash. The gig proved less lucrative than he thought -- about $5 an hour after gasoline, he calculates -- given that he avoided the higher-priced, late-night bar crowd. He quit within six weeks.

"Just wasn't worth it," he said.

Uber and Lyft are banking on a future where evermore riders surrender their cars and rely on ride-hailing. But that vision assumes the companies will accomplish a trickier task -- finding and keeping the millions of drivers needed to whisk them around.

By relying on a workforce of independent contractors, the companies are dealing with drivers who can simply turn off their app when they want to stop working. Drivers also can toggle back and forth between services -- called dual apping -- depending on which offers more money.

Uber and Lyft have paid billions of dollars combined in incentive payments to keep drivers, helping contribute to a combined $5.4 billion in losses over the past 12 months through March. Despite the incentives, drivers protested in several major cities last week to bring attention to low wages.

Multiple economists have estimated Uber and Lyft drivers earn on average between $9 and $16 an hour, after accounting for various expenses the contractors are responsible for, such as gas and maintenance.

Uber, in the filing for its initial public offering, highlighted retail, wholesale and restaurants as sectors that offer wages similar to its drivers'. But those sectors have struggled with the tight labor market, with many employers increasing wages. Amazon.com Inc., Costco Wholesale Corp. and Target Corp. have or plan to raise their minimum wage to at least $15 an hour. All are profitable companies.

Questions about the unprofitable business models have tempered investor enthusiasm for both ride-hailing companies. Uber's stock fell 7.6 percent in May 10's market debut -- erasing $6 billion in market value -- while Lyft's shares are down about 29 percent since its March offering.

Recruiting and retaining drivers is considered a priority at both companies, former employees said, as is cutting costs. Making the prospect tougher in the U.S. is the lowest level of unemployment in decades.

The job of a ride-hail driver is marked by high churn, or the percentage of drivers who stop using the service. Among U.S. drivers in 2015 and 2016, 68 percent stopped driving within six months of starting, researchers from Stanford University and Uber found, in an economics paper focused on earnings by gender.

Paul Oyer, a Stanford economics professor and one of the study's authors, said other low-wage jobs such as those at fast-food companies also have high turnover. As Uber and Lyft expand, he said, churn will be a big challenge.

In this economy, "everyone's having trouble finding workers," Oyer said.

Neither company disclosed the driver churn rate in their IPO filings, only that recruiting and keeping drivers is a risk factor.

The number of ride-hailing drivers is massive. Lyft, which operates in the U.S. and some Canadian cities, said nearly two million people drove for the company at some point last year. While that tally might include drivers that completed only a few trips, it represents more than 1 percent of the entire U.S. workforce. The vast majority of drivers are part-time.

The country's largest employer, Walmart Inc., has a U.S. workforce of 1.5 million. Uber, which operates in 63 countries, said it had 3.9 million drivers globally in the fourth quarter.

Uber and Lyft have cast a wider net for potential drivers, particularly to those who don't own cars that meet their criteria -- no more than 15 years old and in good condition. Uber and Lyft have programs or partnerships with car-rental companies that let drivers rent or lease cars meant for ride-hailing.

The companies also have sought ways to keep drivers happy: Uber has added payments for lengthy wait times and in-app tipping; Lyft is opening a handful of driver centers with services such as discounted oil changes.

Uber said in its IPO filing that it wants to reduce driver incentives as it seeks to curb losses -- and that, as a result, "we expect driver dissatisfaction will generally increase."

Eventually, Uber and Lyft envision replacing human drivers with robot-driven cars, although both have said such technology is far away. Meanwhile, the bulk of fares go to drivers; both companies say drivers take more than 70 percent of fares, including incentives.

Standard driver pay is based on mileage and duration of a trip. Drivers can boost wages with various bonuses -- complete X rides in a week for Y dollars -- and their pay increases in areas where demand is surging.

Don Fisher, who drives in the Boston area, said it is a game to race to the next zone where demand is rising and prices will surge. He has three phones in his Honda Pilot -- one for Uber, one for Lyft and another with an app that predicts where rates will go up.

"I'm running a complete command center in my car," he said.

Finding new drivers is tough in high cost-of-living cities such as San Francisco. There is so much demand that many Uber and Lyft drivers commute in from hours away and stay a few nights, working long hours. Lyft says 91 percent of its drivers drive fewer than 20 hours a week.

Jose Hernandez lives in Bakersfield, Calif., and one weekend a month makes the four-hour trek to San Francisco, or a closer drive to lower-priced Los Angeles.

He drives for Uber and Lyft on Friday and Saturday nights until around 3 a.m., then sleeps in his car. "I was just spending too much for even a motel," he said. Having taken in about $400 to $500, he heads home at around midday on Sunday.

_________________________________________
Have to comment on the Wall Street Journal article.
First ----
____________________
Uber and Lyft have paid billions of dollars combined in incentive payments to keep drivers, helping contribute to a combined $5.4 billion in losses over the past 12 months through March. Despite the incentives, drivers protested in several major cities last week to bring attention to low wages. 
_______________________
What an absurd statement. In L.A. the bonuses are few and far between. Both these companies have huge financial losses because they are not run efficiently. All support locations are overstaffed and the entire system is not designed to be efficient. ____________________
Second -----
Meanwhile, the bulk of fares go to drivers; both companies say drivers take more than 70 percent of fares, including incentives. 
___________________
Lyft and Uber caught in another lie. This writer has already quoted several sources, both drivers and professional researchers that state that drivers are making from $6 to $16 per hour after expenses. I do not know how they can even make that statement with a straight face, unless their classification of "fares" is different then mine. I tracked 100 random days of trips with Lyft. in the last 60 days. They are taking an average of 48.6% of my earnings. Some trips were as high as 65%. They make it difficult to keep track of what they are deducting and no where is there a daily or weekly report.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

DirtyRead said:


> If that's how you see it Okay. How I see it the founders never wanted to go public but the investors did. Now they have a chance at ownership in a business that produces boat loads of cash and can do so indefinitely. The lower the stock cost the better for them. That allows them to purchase more for less and keep undesirable stock holders from buying stock and muddy up the rich boy club. Once they have staked their share the whole thing becomes a stable as a hunk of marble. If I am wrong I am wrong but try thinking about it with out emotion or rhetoric pumping through your veins.


Sorry they want ownership in a business that loses boatloads of cash? That's why their stock has been a failure from day one. Uber and Lyft both lose boatloads of cash. What happens now when they squander the money they brought in from their public offering?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Sorry they want ownership in a business that loses boatloads of cash? That's why their stock has been a failure from day one. Uber and Lyft both lose boatloads of cash. What happens now when they squander the money they brought in from their public offering?


I don't care. Shut up and drive or get off the road that's my philosophy. If you think Uber is going to fail good for you. They won't but believe what you want. You don't like driving for Uber then don't but stay the heck out of my pocket because I do like driving and I am making my money doing so. Try building something instead of trying to destroy things.


----------

